# RNS-315 Bluetooth Mic not working...



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok guys... I dislike the RNS510 in my 2012 Passat... So I installed a RNS315 and everything worked great Except for Bluetooth Mic... I was able to place and receive calls.. But no one could hear me. It was like the Mic was disconnected.... Anyone know how to fix this or know what the difference is between the RNS510 and RNS315 Bluetooth?


----------



## lcgarza10 (May 2, 2007)

*Rns 315 mic*

I have the same problem. I have a jetta mk5 and I did the upgrade to rns 315 and bought a generic microphone and connect as the diagram says but nothing... no one can hear me... any toughs?


----------

